# The dark side of medium roast



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Always on the lookout for interesting tastes I want to find a go to coffee for use with milk.

If I say that Italian job Kinda does it as a blend and that the darker side of life choices, when I tried them, left me underwhelmed except for one and unfortunately that one is not a standard coffee for sale by the roaster, maybe you see my problem.

I am still seeking...... I want your thoughts, your favourites, so that I can order in small quantities a larger number of choices.

This year will be less about the equipment and more about exploring the coffee for me. Once I have this one sorted I shall be on the lookout for a sweet one.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hill and Valley from coffee compass?

or could you be referring to Bolt bootleg from Baytown as the DSOL offering? If so the regular Bolts was quite close ( the bootleg was a re jigging of the percentages IIRC that make up the regular bolts) and the Boggle Hole was a bit "Darker, both of which you can get direct by dropping an email to them albeit in Kilo quantities.

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Nov 2015 coffee compass as I recall....

Found it: Ethiopian Konjo Limu Gr2 Washed is the bean!

And comment from Richard.

I would usually only roast this to a light medium level where it develops citrus & fruity qualities but I hope the DSOL'ers found it interesting to try at the fuller side of the roasting spectrum . Thanks to all who tried it and a very happy Chrismas to all in the Coffee Forum .

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27872-November-DSOL-Coffee-Compass/page12


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Might be worth a call to Richard to see what he recommends of a similar taste, might even have something off the website that is similar.

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you tried Coffee Compass Gusto Gold? Simply marvellous with milk.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

TheGusto Gold is excellent, I didn't find it to dark. The Tusker Elephant however is seriously dark.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> TheGusto Gold is excellent, I didn't find it to dark. The Tusker Elephant however is seriously dark.


I believe you can specify medium or dark roast for the Tusker. I love the dark one


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the mahogany, way too dark for me, might suit the hardcore peeps though.



gcogger said:


> I believe you can specify medium or dark roast for the Tusker. I love the dark one


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> I got the mahogany, way too dark for me, might suit the hardcore peeps though.


I rather suspect you wouldn't like the Extra Dark beans, then - they make the Mahogany Roast ones look to be on the light side


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Redber roasters give the option of darkness for a lot of their beans.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys.

I have sent a request for a recommend based on my thoughts on that DSOL offering to both CC and Redber

We shall see


----------

